# Syncing from Classic to CC



## msmack

Operating System:Windows 10
Exact Lightroom Version Classic 7.1(Help menu > System Info):


I have a desktop and a laptop both with Lightroom Classic.   I understand I need a collection in Classic to sync to CC on my laptop.  Does CC need to be on both machines?  Sometimes I want to sync from the Desktop to the Laptop and others from the Laptop to the Desktop.

I made a collection on the Desktop in Classic and went to the arrow next to my name and clicked on Sync with Lightroom CC.  It showed that the pictures were syncing.

Now I opened Lightroom CC on the Laptop and nothing is happening.  Can you help me.   Also
can you point me to some directions for learning to use CC with Classic to sync a collection?

Thank you


----------



## msmack

To clarify:  I do not want to sync the catalog only the collection.


----------



## Johan Elzenga

You cannot sync two copies of Lightroom Classic. Lightroom Classic can only sync one single catalog to the cloud. So what you can do is sync a collection from Lightroom Classic to the cloud on your main computer, and then use *Lightroom CC* (not Lightroom Classic CC) on the laptop. Lightroom CC will show the synched collection (but remember the images are smart preview only when they were synched to the cloud from Lightroom Classic).


----------

